# Your most unique electronic device



## TheMaestro (May 29, 2012)

Aside from the usual fishfinders, 'regular lighting' and trolling motors, whats the most unique electronic device onboard your rig?


----------



## Frogman Ladue (May 29, 2012)

A pair of Home Despot LED head lamps, and a "Talking Frog" battery powered fishing lure that croaks when it hits the water. It wouldn't trouble me in the least if that Talking Frog was lost in a lilly bed.


----------



## Wallijig (May 29, 2012)

Mine would be wireless flood light I made to fit on front with running lights. It operates with wireless remote.Works great for traveling across lake at night & fishing when dark. I have it on accessories battery, so do not affect starting or trolling batteries.


----------



## TheMaestro (May 29, 2012)

I like the idea of the remote.. What did you use to make it? 

.....Hey Frogman, is that how you got your screen name? :LOL2:


----------



## Wallijig (May 29, 2012)

This Light:
https://www.golight.com/products/stryker.html
sheet of plastic, surface mount red green light, conduit, and cut old light rod to have socket for electrical connections. Upgraded to heavier wire in rod and from battery to socket due to 5.5 amp of draw. 
One could also purchase this. they already make but does not have light output of one I built.
https://www.golight.com/products/newproducts/gobee2.html


They also now make a 12v led flood light which would be cool on a boat.
https://www.golight.com/products/newproducts/gxl.html
With remote:
https://www.golight.com/products/newproducts/radioray_led.html


----------



## Brine (May 29, 2012)

BlueWater LED's


----------



## Gramps50 (May 29, 2012)

MP3 player with battery operated speakers


----------



## bcbouy (May 30, 2012)

sattelite radio boombox plugged into my 12 volt on the switch plate.also a small 125 volt power inverted that comes in really handy.also plugs into the 12 volt cig.plug.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (May 30, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> I like the idea of the remote.. What did you use to make it?
> 
> .....Hey Frogman, is that how you got your screen name? :LOL2:




Naw, just a pun on my nickname.


----------



## TheMaestro (May 30, 2012)

bcbouy said:


> sattelite radio boombox plugged into my 12 volt on the switch plate.also a small 125 volt power inverted that comes in really handy.also plugs into the 12 volt cig.plug.




.....hmmmm,could you plug a small coffee maker in that.....?


----------



## bcbouy (May 31, 2012)

my son plugged in a kettle to it for a cup of soup a little while back,so i think it will power a coffee maker :LOL2:


----------



## devilmutt (May 31, 2012)

My BOOMIN' stereo.






My speedometer, an old Garmin i3 Street Pilot.


----------



## jojo (May 31, 2012)

Would probably have to say my stereo.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 31, 2012)

devilmutt said:


> My speedometer, an old Garmin i3 Street Pilot.



I have used my phone to see how fast I was going, never even thought of getting an old GPS.


----------



## TheMaestro (May 31, 2012)

Love the old gps idea... I have one and it has a screen with compass, direction heading, speed, long/lat and altitude... Great idea! I think Ill use it in my rig


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 2, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> Love the old gps idea... I have one and it has a screen with compass, direction heading, speed, long/lat and altitude... Great idea! I think Ill use it in my rig



I've used the gps to find my bearings in thick early morning fog a couple of times.


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm from the school of less is more. TM is all the electronics I need. Any more and it would be a distraction from the natural world I fish in.


----------



## donmac (Jun 2, 2012)

I have one of those big ol round color-c-lectors that Bill Dance used to pedal about 30 years ago. :shock: 

Although I have to admit, it's buried in the basement where it has been for most of its life and not on my boat...  

Similar unit:


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 2, 2012)

The new c-lectors are like $120 now!! ..... Selling your old one ? :mrgreen:


----------

